# Gradiante termico vertical



## HViri (25 Nov 2012 às 14:55)

Onde, ou como posso ter acesso ao gradiante termico vertical em um determinado local, há algum site onde possa aceder a estes valores? 

Obrigado


----------



## Chingula (25 Nov 2012 às 15:30)

HViri disse:


> Onde, ou como posso ter acesso ao gradiante termico vertical em um determinado local, há algum site onde possa aceder a estes valores?
> 
> Obrigado



 Neste espaço, tem-se as sondagens a nível mundial.
http://weather.uwyo.edu/upperair/sounding.html

Costumo ver os Skew...


----------

